
Death by 1k Clicks: Where Electronic Health Records Went Wrong - binalpatel
https://khn.org/news/death-by-a-thousand-clicks/
======
binalpatel
Very long article - but a good read. It's incredible to me how incentives
misaligned in such a way that essentially every medical practitioner in the US
has to use software they hate.

Anecdotally via the physicians I interact with its' terrible how much time it
takes away from actual patient care, when the promise was the opposite.

